# ABU Garcia 6500 C3 and 5500C3 for long casting?



## Eric Chi (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi, I'm new here. I just read many of the posting and am interested. (Just ordered Breakaway video yesterday.)

I currently have an ABU Garcia 6500 C3 and an ABU Garcia 5500 C3 and have a few questions:

1. Are these 2 reels good to use for starters?

2. How do I remove the level wind on both model? Is there any instruction somewhere or some kit to buy?

3. I read somewhere in this forum that there are mag kit/bearings that can be added. The kit seems very expensive (around $100) Is it worth it for this upgrade for these 2 reels or I'd better just buy a new reel like Daiwa sl30shv to start with?

Thanks very much,

Eric.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "Eric Chi",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.

Sorry for the delay!


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Mag Kits*

YES, YES, and YES....

The Abu is a great real to start. You can disable the level wind pretty easy...I did it on the peir with a hoakie litle screwdriver. Just don't drop any screws and put it back together the exact sam way it was, minus the level wind of course  

Mag Kits------- go hereHatteras Outfitters 

Click on "Reels" and then "Reel Candy" and then look three down and viola!

Good luck and tight lines,
-Surfman


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

definately a great starter reel. hatteras outfitters (HO) also has bearing kits for the level wind. it still spins with the guide removed. they also have a CT frame that is open like the diawa or penn. the one thing i've seen a lot people recommend is new drag washers.


----------

